# Karachi.. Update



## ghazi52

.............................

liyari expressway 






.









...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........











...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*proposed map for board office interchange*

It doesn't look like they will demolish the old nazimabad Number 7 bridge 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BRT....

towards five star 









Hyderi .............................






_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BRT Sakhi hassan 







_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lyari Expressway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton skyline 
As seen from phase 8






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress green line bus a view of North Nazimabad near 5 star chowrangi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New jet bridges inaugurated at KHI todayr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Need more tree and culture putting at least 2 trees infront of Business offices and residences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## volatile

Inshallah very soon day will come when Karachi will be back to its lights and prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan First

The new Chief Minister seems to be a much better chap than the previous CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderi ..Bus Rapid Transit System BRTS






_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lucky Textile Mills Limited , S.I.T.E , Karachi*

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*5 star chowrangi - North Nazimabad

*




__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New jet bridges in use at KHI





P

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Danish saleem

ghazi52 said:


> New jet bridges in use at KHI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P



how many these bridges installed at Karachi Air Port.


----------



## ghazi52

*Board office interchange*













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulbahar (Golimar)

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hill park 
New additions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Lets get your mind out of GHQ for a while and focus on something positive ? . Changing Face of Karachi . @A-Team

Karachi Downtown





Clifton sea view





View from Avari tower








Dha phase 8






Dolmen Mall






Under-construction Tallest building in Pakistan 62 floors 280 metres






Karachi Port Grand








Do Darya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Country’s biggest port set to begin trial run*

KARACHI: After a delay of about six years, the country’s biggest port strategically located at the eastern side of the Karachi port with a capacity of handling mother ships is set to begin test operations in the first week of next month.

As per details made available to Dawn, terminal operator South Asia Pakistan Terminals (SAPT) of the Pakistan Deep Water Container Port (PDWCP) has taken the initiative of expediting the process of completion of the port which has already suffered long delays.

Since the draft of the approach channel of the port is not as per the required depth, the operator plans to bring in smaller vessels with a loaded capacity of 4,000 to 5,000 TEUs (Twenty-Foot Equivalent Unit) against mother ships which can load between 14,000 and 18,000 TEUs.

The main objective of the test operations, a spokesman for the terminal operator said, was to remove teething problems which were normally faced in such mega projects, adding that the test runs would be judged as per the checklist and manual provided by the parent company, Hutchison Port Holdings (HPH) of Hong Kong.

He said the test operations would be simulated as per the big ship for which the port had been developed and this would provide the operator SAPT an opportunity to check flaws if any.

Work on the PDWCP started in 2007 and the port was scheduled to commence operations by the middle of 2011. The project was conceived by the Karachi Port Trust (KPT) under a landlord concept with designed draft of 18 metres and operational draft of 16 metres.

Under an agreement, the SAPT, a subsidiary of the HPH, was to complete on shore projects, including construction of terminal, deployment of equipments and manning the terminal. The KPT was to provide land for the port, develop navigational channel and aids, port basin and road connectivity. Although the KPT has completed the capital dredging of the port basin, it is lagging behind as far as provision of the required draft of the approach channel is concerned, which has become a bottleneck.

After the delay, the KPT had last week entered into an agreement with a Dutch company for capital dredging of approach channel by removing five million cubic metres of silt and sand at a contracted cost of Rs2.985 billion.

The terminal operator’s spokesman told Dawn that under phase-I of the project, the SAPT had completed construction of the terminal and brought in equipments, including five ship-to-shore gantry cranes and 15 rubber tyre gantries. The operator has also completed three building blocks for administration, customs and canteen purposes. A 28MW power house and a storage yard with a capacity of 550,000 TEUs per annum were also ready, he added.

However, the PDWCP is currently facing two major issues which cause the delay — dredging of the approach channel and the port’s connectivity for the movement of cargo in and out of the terminal.

But the most serious issue, the spokesman said, was that as per the agreement the cess of the Karachi Dock Labour Board was not to be applied on the PDWCP, but now it was being imposed at a rate of Rs1,300 per TEU.

Meanwhile, a spokesman for the KPT told Dawn that initially capital dredging of the approach channel had been awarded to the same Chinese company which had done the dredging job of the port basin.

The KPT later excluded the dredging job of the approach channel to engage its dredgers and save funds. Unfortunately, this could not be achieved as KPT’s dredgers were dry-docked for repair and maintenance due to some reason and attempts to get this job done by other dredgers also failed, he added.

Karachi Deep water port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Port in 1906 - Farewell arch erected by the Karachi Port Trust for the Royal visit of King George V










*Aerial view of the Port of Karachi - Downtown Karachi is also visible in the picture

*








*Aerial view of the Port*







*

East Wharf
*





*

West Wharf*






Deep water container terminal 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Deep water container terminal ... Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*C*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

this area cleared of encroachment for lyari expressway ..












_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Incog_nito

Any new housing scheme coming to Karachi????


----------



## Indus Falcon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Need more tree and culture putting at least 2 trees infront of Business offices and residences



Absolutely, but some corrupt municipal officials will cut it down, and pocket the funds as in the past.



Pakistan First said:


> The new Chief Minister seems to be a much better chap than the previous CM.


He is as corrupt, if not more than the last "Ali Shah". The only thing he has done is induct Jialas by the thousands, and conduct PR exercises.



volatile said:


> Inshallah very soon day will come when Karachi will be back to its lights and prosperity


Not only Karachi, I pray for every corner of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Governor & deputy mayor briefed by FWO about the pace of work on liyari expressway ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Completed nagan interchange....... (already a part of corridor 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

ANy new housing scheme in Karachi coming like Fizaiya or ASF? Is 7 Wonder City 100% legal?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nazimabad bridge’s demolition to begin tomorrow*

KARACHI: In order to make space for the Green Line Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), demolition of one of the oldest bridges of the city, which is in front of the Board Office in North Nazimabad would begin tomorrow.

In this regard, the federal government's Karachi Infrastructure Development Company Limited (KIDCL) which is constructing the Rs16 billion BRT project, has informed the City Traffic Police and other authorities that the demolition of the bridge would start from Sunday and it will last for approximately one month.

City Traffic police has already given clearance to dismantle the oldest bridge of the city while Deputy Commissioner, Central Farid Ud Din Mustafa has informed that a diversion road has been constructed for the citizens.

The two-way bridge will be demolished in two phases. Arrangements have been made to demolish the side coming from Haideri to Gulbahar in first phase and the bridge going from Nazimabad to board office will be demolished in next phase.

The Sindh government's Planning & Development department has also given a no-objection certificate (NOC) to destroy the bridge and its demolition is already approved under Karachi's master plan.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency, which designed KCR's route at the Board Office, has proposed a two-way elevated track for the KCR, thus the bridge's elimination will have no effect on it.


----------



## ghazi52

Almost completed sections. Looks nice and no less than M-2.
*Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*






Credits: Karachi Hyderabad Motorway FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Greater Karachi Bulk Water Supply (K-IV)*
*
*








18 km siphon & 600 mtr intake, 9x rd, Br & 18 pedestrians Brs and 86x culverts.An alternative route & corridor to serve Karachi water needs for next 50 yrs which will reduce the shortage of water in the area and can provide 1200 casrcs (250 MGD) of water. A proper Scheme which passes through the most economical route with gravity requiring least pumping and fulfill the needs of the area that is strategically away from sea/existing system. Proj has recently stated and in progress now which will complete in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

G-4 Tower Clifton Karachi, 10th dec, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bahria Icon tower, Karachi, 10th dec, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Bakht Tower, Clifton Karachi, 10th dec, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Hoshang Pearl in the background rising, as on 10 th, Dec, 2016. Zam Zam tower and misc. in one of the pics. Sindh Club is visible in one picture, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Dolmen City Twin towers, 10th dec, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

The Riveria, taking it's final shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

___

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

___









_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Karachi Circular railway..tender Application

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

118 MW Fauji coal power project,Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadequain underpass , Golimar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Fixit fixing Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usamafarooqui2

RangeMaster said:


> Fixit fixing Karachi.


Ayeooo brooo are u sure ? thats incredible
soon karachi will be like sydney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

usamafarooqui2 said:


> Ayeooo brooo are u sure ? thats incredible
> soon karachi will be like sydney


But they are short on people and equipments.If govt backs them, they will sure convert Karachi into something like Sydney.


----------



## usamafarooqui2

RangeMaster said:


> But they are short on people and equipments.If govt backs them, they will sure convert Karachi into something like Sydney.


but bro you know in khi paisa paisa karti ha pasay pay marty ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

usamafarooqui2 said:


> but bro you know in khi paisa paisa karti ha pasay pay marty ha


Haha... yeaah..!


----------



## ghazi52

*
Lyari Expressway near teen hatti
*






_near teen hatti
_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

aerial view of Rashid Minhas Intersection (drigh Road)







underpass & recently widen road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Drigh road underpass*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh road underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Airport Security force (ASF) City Karachi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*board office interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lyari expressway to open on Independence Day, *

KARACHI:
Lyari Expressway is the third mega transportation project introduced in Karachi, after the revival of Karachi Circular Railway and the Bus Rapid Transit system. PHOTO: FILE

KARACHI: The Lyari Expressway will be open for public by August 14, assured the Standing Committee of the National Assembly on Tuesday.

On a visit to the Lyari Expressway, Karachi Mayor Wasim Akhtar, federal minister Sheikh Aftab and Karachi Commissioner Ejaz Ahmed Khan, along with other members of the National Assembly, assured that work on the Lyari Expressway would be completed by August 13 and it would be opened for public on Independence Day.

The Standing Committee was informed that all the encroachment for the construction of the second track of the Lyari Expressway has been cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

ghazi52 said:


> *Airport Security force (ASF) City Karachi *


Is it a new housing scheme in Karachi? I mean I never heard of ASF city but heard of ASF housing scheme.


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5khanm

Karachi development update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Bulk Water Supply -- K-IV*













_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Widening/Re-carpeting of Shahrah-e-Faisal | Drigh Road Underpass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Golimar chorangi* Nazimabad
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5khanm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

5khanm said:


>



Lol, it seems like no one have concept of driving. Govt should do something about those ugly looking bikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

American Pakistani said:


> Lol, it seems like no one have concept of driving. Govt should do something about those ugly looking bikes.



traffic police only duty in Karachi to took bribes that it. they never stop u over violation of law, but they will suddenly stop u at any corner of street, and ask for documents, and then later ended with 100 or 200 rupees.

Karachi traffic Police turned into prevention police , they left their basic duty of Law Enforcement.


----------



## ghazi52

Gharibabad interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPT Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Existing Karachi Sewage and Drainage System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Com3 Towers Under Construction at Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

roof replacement going full steam ahead.


----------



## ghazi52

National Stadium getting ready for PSL 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Teen Hatti to Sindhi hotel 1.8 km elevated track has almost been completed


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## U-571

since 1947 PCB has only put a roof and a screen in national stadium, this is the sum of PCB contribution to the stadium 

what a corrupt punjab centric organisation is PCB

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Love and miss Karachi so much inshallah will go soon to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*National Stadium Renovation *


----------



## ghazi52

*Saddar Food Street* to open its doors in June

Work to convert Mir Karam Ali Khan Talpur Road into a food street will be completed in June this year as a part of the ‘*Revival of Surrounding of the Empress Market and its Adjoining Areas’ *project.

This was stated by the chief engineer of the project. According to him, work on converting Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan Road (Bohri Bazaar) into a night bazaar will also be completed by June.

The project’s chief engineer, Navaid Izhar, also told that a part of Mir Karam Ali Khan Talpur Road, formerly known as Napier Street, would be pedestrianised so that vehicles could not obstruct the view of the main entrance of Empress Market and its tower from the food street.


----------



## ghazi52

National Stadium Renovation 














Stadium Road re carpeting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Shah Suleman interchange ... Lyari Express


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Today.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Stadium...


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket stadium....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Below Mentioned Maps of Additional Land of DCK will indicates that DCK will touch to Bahria town Sports City.





















*DCK, K-4 Project, Education City and BTK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mazar-e-Quaid under-construction in 1960's Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI SEWERAGE PROJECT, S-III Working in the Lyari River Bed*


















..


----------



## ghazi52

TP stands for "Treatment Plant". There are 3 plants according to this plan.


----------



## ghazi52

Sakhi Hasan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tipu Sultan flyover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Who ordered the Antanov?


----------



## ghazi52

In compensation to the trees dropped during execution of Green Line BRTS, authorities are planting massive trees along the route.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Metro
Station


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Air Conditioned ferris wheel under construction in Askari amusement park.. Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Labourers build a bus station for the Green Line Service near Nazimabad Number 7


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Askari Amusement Park - update
*






Aerial view of under construction underpass at submarine chowrangi near punjab colony.

















_


----------



## ghazi52

Night view of Green Line Bus Service Route, North Nazimabad, Karachi. Construction underway. Almost 75% work completed in North Nazimabad.


----------



## PakSword

ghazi52 said:


> Night view of Green Line Bus Service Route, North Nazimabad, Karachi. Construction underway. Almost 75% work completed in North Nazimabad.


Ilaqay ki batti gaee huee hai..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Metro...Sakhi Hassan Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Recently opened Nueplex at Rashid Minhas Road, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Breaking wall.













Five star chowrangi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Metro


----------



## ghazi52

SAPT Breakwater


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi is built on a desert next to a great river. Look at the following image, All that green farmland next to Karachi would be desert too if it wasn't fed by canals from the River Indus. A huge amount of water flows into the sea, so there's no shortage of water. If they build a canal into Karachi the city can be made green.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Flyovers & Underpasses in Karachi
*
Liaqatabad Flyover.
Banaras Flyover.
Jinnah Flyover.
Gizri Flyover.
Nipa Flyover.
Nagan Chowrangi interchange.
Sohrab Goth interchange.
PIDC Flyover.
Afza Altaf Flyover.
Quaidabad Flyover.
Jinnah hospital interchange.
Jail chowrangi Flyover.
PAF chapter Flyover
KPT interchange.
FTC Flyover.
Baloch Colony Flyover.
Gulshan Chowrangi Flyover.
Nursery Flyover.
Tipu Sultan Flyover.
Johar Flyover.
Karsaz Flyover.
PAF base faisal Flyover.
Drig road Flyover.
Shah Faisal colony Flyover.
Hassan Square interchange.
MT Khan Road Flyover.
University road Flyover.
Samama Flyover.
Abul Hsasan Isphahani Flyover.
Nazimabad Flyover.
Stadium road Flyover.
Gulbai Flyover.
Shershah Flyover.
Askari Flyover.
Jinnah terminal Flyover.
Aisha Manzil Flyover.
Water pump Flyover.
Daakkhana Liaqatabad Flyover.
Teen hatti Flyover.
Bahria flyover, Clifton.
Malir Halt Flyover.
Malir 15 Flyover.
Korangi crossing Flyover.
Manzil pump Flyover, Landhi.
Abdul Sattar Edhi Interchange, Board office Nazimabad.
Sunset Boulevard flyover, Clifton.
Tipu Sultan Road Flyover (Shaheed e millat road intersection)

Karachi is not so rich in terms of traffic underpasses. The first underpass for traffic was constructed in 2005 in Karachi, the KPT underpass in clifton. 

Here is the* list of underpasses in Karachi.*


KPT underpass, Clifton.
Nazimabad underpass.
Liaqatabad underpass.
Ghareebabad underpass.
Sohrab goth underpass.
Shahrah-e-Quaideen underpass.
Bahria town underpass 1 (Iran road).
Bahria town underpass 2 (icon tower).
Hotel Mehran underpass.
Golimar underpass, Nazimabad No 1.
Drigh road underpass.
Submarine chowk underpass, Clifton.


----------



## ghazi52

*38 Km Lyari Expressway Karachi
Photography by: Faheem H Ansari*


*Sir Shah Suleiman interchange *


----------



## ghazi52

*






Karachi Neighbourhood Improvement Project*

Aerial view after the operation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aftermath............. Naya

I can see this becoming a premier public square in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Bus Rapid System


----------



## RangeMaster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066232729673576448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Empress Market Saddar after clearance of Illegal encroachments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: With scores of shops and offices expected to be demolished along the boundary wall of the Karachi Zoo today (Saturday), shopkeepers started vacating their establishments on Friday after all their protests and efforts to reason with the authorities seemed to have failed.

The planned demolition exercise will raze up to 500 shops and offices built along the periphery of the Karachi Zoo, as part of the city-wide anti-encroachment operation being carried out on the Supreme Court’s orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Numaish Chowrangi Progress part of Karachi Green Line Metro Bus Project Under Construction


----------



## ghazi52

*ZU set to begin its second faculty in Education City*

April 17, 2019





Ziauddin University (ZU) laid the foundations for its second educational block in Education City on Tuesday. 

KARACHI: Ziauddin University (ZU) laid the foundations for its second educational block in Education City on Tuesday. The new block will house the faculty of pharmacy and is expected to cater to 750 students. Till date, Ziauddin University is the only institution offering classes to students in the Education City project which was initiated with an ambitious vision in 2001.

The Sindh Cabinet proposed the idea of building an ‘Education City’ in Karachi, similar to the Dubai International Academic City, in 2001. The idea was to establish a city with multiple educational institutions – the one in Dubai boasts 25 internationally acclaimed universities.


----------



## ghazi52

*To a query regarding the Karachi Circular Railway, the Chinese envoy said the two sides were working on its financial model. Many options of the financial model, including build-operate-transfer (BOT), loaning, and financing from own resources, were under consideration, he added.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CS, mayor issued notices on plea to develop unattended amenity plots*

KARACHI: The Supreme Court on Friday issued notices to the chief secretary, Karachi mayor and others on an application seeking direction for the authorities concerned to develop the amenity plots lying unattended across the metropolis, including Clifton.

A two-judge bench comprising Justices Gulzar Ahmed and Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel, which took up the matter at the Karachi registry, asked the authorities to submit their replies till the next hearing.

The application was filed by the Public Interest Law Association of Pakistan, a non-governmental organisation, pleading to become an intervener in a case pertaining to removal of illegal encroachments from public parks, playgrounds and other amenity spaces in the metropolis.

The court is asked to order setting up of a ‘Karachi Planning and Development Authority’ for a new master plan of the metropolis

The applicant sought the apex court’s intervention with regard to formulation of a plan for workable urban planning and development, arguing that presently it was being neglected by the Sindh government, the Sindh Building Control Authority and other relevant authorities, as they had completely failed to carry out the same to the benefit of the people of Karachi.

The applicant said it was imperative that a most important initiative taken by the Supreme Court in tackling the issue of illegally transferred land, illegal occupation of land and wrongful conversion of the usage of several plots was continued to save the city of Karachi and provide its citizens with proper basic amenities of parks, hospitals, schools, residential areas as this was their fundamental right.

Advocate Arshad Tayebaly submitted that the intervener had been working on these issues with the Institute of Architects Pakistan-Karachi chapter over the last several years and had done extensive research in this area.

The counsel submitted that certain plots in the metropolis needed immediate attention so their illegal conversion could be avoided. “There are many empty pieces of land in the city, both amenity plots and others, that are lying unused and have become trash dumps,” he added.

He further submitted that these plots had to be developed for their intended use.

The counsel also mentioned that a plot known as “Hippodrome” in Block 5 of Clifton, which was located next to the Karachi Grammar School, was required to be developed as a park but was completely neglected.

He further informed the court that similarly the area known as Neher-i-Khayyam in Clifton also needed to be cleaned. Numerous plans had been made to clean the said area, but it remained in the same state and there was no progress for cleaning it, he added.

The applicant said these were just a few plots which needed immediate attention and restoration to bring green and public spaces to these locations.

He added that there were countless other plots in the city, which were still vacant and pleaded to the apex court to issue necessary directives to the authorities concerned to develop them with full speed and bona fide intentions.

The applicant said it could provide a detailed list of plots lying vacant as dumps and where the public parks were required to be made.

The counsel mentioned that the apex court through its order, dated Jan 22 and Jan 24, had directed the relevant authorities to take necessary action with a view to stop increasing number of illegal conversions.

However, the applicant urged the apex court to direct them to first build and develop the plots and lands laying vacant, as these may be subject to illegal conversion if not developed for intended use.

The counsel further submitted that the applicant had been working with the residents of Clifton’s Block 5, who had instituted several suits against the illegal commercialisation in their residential area, as there were various establishments including restaurants, clubs, studios and schools that were functioning on residential properties.

It was stated that despite the issuance of a stay order by the Sindh High Court and the public notice issued by the SBCA against illegal conversion of residential properties into schools and other establishments, commercial activities continue with blatant contempt.

The court was pleaded to order the authorities concerned to set up a Karachi Planning and Development Authority for preparing and implementing a new master plan of Karachi with regard to zoning of areas, creation of public spaces and allotment of amenity plots.

It also asked the court to direct the authorities concerned to immediately develop the amenity plots and public spaces which were presently vacant and unattended including those located in the Clifton area.

The apex court was also asked that a proper distinction be made between legal and illegal conversions and all those plots which were being illegally converted such as those in Clifton be stopped immediately.

_Published in Dawn, May 11th, 2019_


----------



## ghazi52

*Signal Free Corridor | Shaheed-e-Millat Road*




.


----------



## ghazi52

New bigger trash bins are being installed at Sea View Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Wth is that monstrosity?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Overview of Bus Depot of Green Line Metro Bus Karachi under Construction


----------



## El Sidd

I need a U-Boat


Its gonna Rain !!


----------



## ghazi52

Latest report of underpasses Shaheed e millat road/Tariq road Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Signal Free Corridor | Shaheed-e-Millat Road, KARACHI


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Sep 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation and Up gradation of Naya Nazimabad Cricket Ground, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


>



DHA city looks crappy when comparing it to Bahria town Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Latest pictures of Under Construction Phase-2 of South Asia Port Terminal SAPT Deep Sea Terminal Karachi The Project includes construction of Container Yard & Buildings of the Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Korangi 2 1/2 Number flyover will greatly help improve traffic congestion issues in the Korangi area


----------



## ghazi52

Rafi Cricket Stadium Karachi ,going with rapid pace as outside walls are completed and now stands are under construction which will cover 60% of the stadium of its construction.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chairman *CPEC *Authority Discusses KCR Project With Provincial Authorities*

Chairman, China Pakistan* Economic Corridor (CPEC)* Authority, Lt. Gen. (Retd) Asim Bajwa had a detailed meeting with the Sindh Department of Planning and Development officials to discuss the Revival of Karachi *Circular Railway (KCR)*.

Chairman, Sindh Planning & Development board (P&DB),Muhammad Waseem, Commissioner of Karachi, Iftikhar A Shalwani and all deputy commissioners of the metropolis besides senior officials of Pakistan Railway and concerned authorities of the provincial government were also present on the occasion.

Improved coordination between Federal and provincial governments for addressing KCR related issues at federal and provincial levels were extensively discussed during the detailed meeting.

Chairman, Sindh P&DB, M Waseem gave a comprehensive background of KCR and major steps required to expedite the progress on KCR.

He emphasized that the issues of sharing framework agreement, extending sovereign guarantee and request for concessional financing need to expedited at federal level.

“This will be very helpful in boosting confidence of all stakeholders and giving thrust at ground level for joint efforts of federal and provincial entities,” he said.

Muhammad Waseem further said that encroachments from KCR track have been removed significantly and there was need to fence the track for which Government of Sindh have earmarked sufficient resources and was eager to complete the task with the help of city administration.

“Rs 249.564 billion or US Dollars 1.97bn have been approved by ECNEC for the purpose,” he said.

Sindh P&DB Chairman highlighting the strategic importance of KCR said KCR, complemented with Bus Rapid Transit Projects (BRTs) of Karachi, is the linchpin for providing seamless connectivity between Port Qasim, National Highways, Special Economic Zones of Dhabeji, Industrial Hubs, Residential Districts, and Downtown.

Chairman, CPEC Authority, Lt. Gen (retd) Asim Bajwa assured his full cooperation to help Government of Sindh in resolving issues at federal level and those at provincial level between federal and provincial governments.

He stressed the need to continue with the momentum and work hard to realize this project of national importance.

The meeting concluded with a very positive note that all stakeholders would work closely to expedite progress on KCR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> *Chairman *CPEC *Authority Discusses KCR Project With Provincial Authorities*
> 
> Chairman, China Pakistan* Economic Corridor (CPEC)* Authority, Lt. Gen. (Retd) Asim Bajwa had a detailed meeting with the Sindh Department of Planning and Development officials to discuss the Revival of Karachi *Circular Railway (KCR)*.
> 
> Chairman, Sindh Planning & Development board (P&DB),Muhammad Waseem, Commissioner of Karachi, Iftikhar A Shalwani and all deputy commissioners of the metropolis besides senior officials of Pakistan Railway and concerned authorities of the provincial government were also present on the occasion.
> 
> Improved coordination between Federal and provincial governments for addressing KCR related issues at federal and provincial levels were extensively discussed during the detailed meeting.
> 
> Chairman, Sindh P&DB, M Waseem gave a comprehensive background of KCR and major steps required to expedite the progress on KCR.
> 
> He emphasized that the issues of sharing framework agreement, extending sovereign guarantee and request for concessional financing need to expedited at federal level.
> 
> “This will be very helpful in boosting confidence of all stakeholders and giving thrust at ground level for joint efforts of federal and provincial entities,” he said.
> 
> Muhammad Waseem further said that encroachments from KCR track have been removed significantly and there was need to fence the track for which Government of Sindh have earmarked sufficient resources and was eager to complete the task with the help of city administration.
> 
> “Rs 249.564 billion or US Dollars 1.97bn have been approved by ECNEC for the purpose,” he said.
> 
> Sindh P&DB Chairman highlighting the strategic importance of KCR said KCR, complemented with Bus Rapid Transit Projects (BRTs) of Karachi, is the linchpin for providing seamless connectivity between Port Qasim, National Highways, Special Economic Zones of Dhabeji, Industrial Hubs, Residential Districts, and Downtown.
> 
> Chairman, CPEC Authority, Lt. Gen (retd) Asim Bajwa assured his full cooperation to help Government of Sindh in resolving issues at federal level and those at provincial level between federal and provincial governments.
> 
> He stressed the need to continue with the momentum and work hard to realize this project of national importance.
> 
> The meeting concluded with a very positive note that all stakeholders would work closely to expedite progress on KCR


Lol at the kachra on train track, dilapidated station and motorcyclist on platform. Don't know whether to laugh or cry. 


Karachi is truly lawaris.


----------



## Areesh

Syed1. said:


> Lol at the kachra on train track, dilapidated station and motorcyclist on platform. Don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> 
> Karachi is truly lawaris.



It still looks better

In reality situation is far worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Chinese company has shown interest in completing K-IV, Karachi’s fourth bulk water supply canal—a project started eighteen years ago that has cost up to Rs14 billion so far and is nowhere near done.

China #Gezhouba Group’s #Pakistan executive general manager Shi Yu has written the Sindh government offering help with the K-IV. “[We] noticed that … things are not going smoothly because the design is not feasible,” he wrote. They expressed interest in “participating” by providing design and construction support.

The Chinese company is referring to a development in K-IV that has put considerable pressure on the Sindh government as it tries to complete the project, a 121km canal from #Kinjhar lake.

When this government took over it had the design of K-IV checked by an independent engineering company. That company produced a damning report that there were serious design flaws

The Chinese letter was sent to the CM’s secretariat on Dec 25. It was sent by January 17 to the secretary of the local government department for “necessary action”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 19, Sunday, 2020. Bahria Town, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KCR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

People's square will be inaugurated soon ,this project is b/w DG Science college and Sindh secretriat, Parking area underground and beautiful landscaping on ground floor :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jahangir Park. Karachi. Now completely powered by Solar Energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GOP Is planning to build a modern city on Bundal Island Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## insight-out

ghazi52 said:


> GOP Is planning to build a modern city on Bundal Island Karachi.


I hope this does not work out. Its a waste to build a gated community that only the rich can afford. There is so much more that can be done with these islands.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PakSword

insight-out said:


> I hope this does not work out. Its a waste to build a gated community that only the rich can afford. There is so much more that can be done with these islands.


This is one of the ways to extract money from their interest bearing accounts and give it to construction industry which supports many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> GOP Is planning to build a modern city on Bundal Island Karachi.





insight-out said:


> I hope this does not work out. Its a waste to build a gated community that only the rich can afford. There is so much more that can be done with these islands.


Bhai the rich houses you see in hollywood are owned by rich not evrryone. The island would employ billions and provide job opportunities. And provide facilities turoist spot to pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

Pakistansdefender said:


> Bhai the rich houses you see in hollywood are owned by rich not evrryone. The island would employ billions and provide job opportunities. And provide facilities turoist spot to pakistanis.


Mixed use development that includes both private property development, as well as publicly accessible areas, would be acceptable. 

What I would hate is an island for the filthy rich, with the "riff-raff" kept out. Knowing the attitude of the Pakistani "elite" I wouldn't put it past them to try to do just that.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

insight-out said:


> Mixed use development that includes both private property development, as well as publicly accessible areas, would be acceptable.
> 
> What I would hate is an island for the filthy rich, with the "riff-raff" kept out. Knowing the attitude of the Pakistani "elite" I wouldn't put it past them to try to do just that.


Bhai in bahria or defence, everone visits their parks and facilities.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Crescent Bay Emaar Reef Towers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Under Construction Crescent Bay Emaar Reef Towers.


There are only 2 towers. And not unique design. Its prime of the prime location. They must have been sold by now.
The sea view is not easy in pakistan. 
And sea view here is nothing short of magic. 
In istanbul people cran they necks to get a peak and if sea is even heard or a corner seen then it cost you tripple expansive. 
These are 2 towers. When sold they would make the rest. 
By the way karachi people dont like to live away. They want to live in liari etc but in the middle of city but not on the edge.


----------



## El Sidd

Monsoon rains are expected over the next 10 days.

They should evacuate Karachites


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

El Sidd said:


> Monsoon rains are expected over the next 10 days.
> 
> They should evacuate Karachites



Stop trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Unlike past, today's package announced by PM Imran Khan is different: 

1. PCIC (provincial coordination and implementation commettee) has been fromed like NCOC for corona.

2. Provincial and Federal govts both to followup the progress

3. Army and forces to support

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*PM IK announces Rs 1100 Billion plan for Karachi

Major projects*

• 8 Sewerage Projects

• 4 Solid waste management projects


• 2 Water drainage projects

• Infrastructure Projects

• Karachi Circular Railway


A joint Federal/Provincial PCIC committee will execute it, NDMA to clean Nullahs

No extra fund will be given to Sindh Govt, the Rs 1.1 trillion package announced by PM includes Rs 800B from Federal govt and Rs 300B from sindh's own budget.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=957482028084990


----------



## mikkix

ghazi52 said:


> *PM IK announces Rs 1100 Billion plan for Karachi
> 
> Major projects*
> 
> • 8 Sewerage Projects
> 
> • 4 Solid waste management projects
> 
> 
> • 2 Water drainage projects
> 
> • Infrastructure Projects
> 
> • Karachi Circular Railway
> 
> 
> A joint Federal/Provincial PCIC committee will execute it, NDMA to clean Nullahs
> 
> No extra fund will be given to Sindh Govt, the Rs 1.1 trillion package announced by PM includes Rs 800B from Federal govt and Rs 300B from sindh's own budget.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 666990


Correction 800 billion is from sindh and 300 billion is from federal.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=957482028084990


Karachi main problem is Administration. We need to address that. PPP will play her cards here. again Karachi need system without PPP reach. I think history is repeating its self and we didn't learn from Bangladesh. May Allah protect my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Center *JPMC* Karachi in process of setting up world's 1st free Tomotherapy machine which provides for high precision treatment of cancer radiation esp breast cancer & cancer in kids. Hits tumor from all 360 degree angles.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Breakdown of Fed Govt’s funding for Karachi Transformation Plan.*

62% funding out of Rs. 1100 billion, i.e Rs. 736 billion will be by Fed govt, 
remaining Rs. 375 billion is Sindh Govt’s responsibility as undertaken by CM Sindh.

- Greater Karachi Water Supply Project K-IV Rs. 46 Billion
- Karachi Circular Railway KCR Rs. 300 Billion
- Railway Freight Corridor Rs. 131 Billion
- Green Line BRT Rs. 5 Billion
- Rehabilitation of River, Nullahs and storm water Drains and resettlement of affected peoples Rs. 254 Billion


----------



## ghazi52

The K2 unit at the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan successfully completed hot functional tests (HFT) on Friday, laying a solid foundation for subsequent assembly materials and grid-connected power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Naya Nazimabad, Karachi cricket stadium


----------



## Zee-shaun

Crescent Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan completed a 15-day trial run of the K9 pure electric bus recently in Karachi.

Co-produced by China's leading new energy vehicle manufacturer BYD and its Pakistani partners.

It is the first pure electric bus in Pakistan and the 1st formal commercial vehicle in Sindh Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Greater Karachi Korangi Township Karachi in 1960's:


----------



## ghazi52

Proto type bus for Karachi Greenline Transport Project has been prepared in China. 
After inspection approval, construction of buses will begin. 
InshaAllah, these buses will reach Karachi at the end of July or in the beginning of August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dream of Karachi Circular Railway revival inching towards reality*

Tahir Siddiqui
October 17, 2021 









A map highlighting the proposed route of the Karachi Circular Railway.

KARACHI: The scheme to restart the 44-km Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) by constructing three underpasses, a flyover and an elevated 6.4-km structure along with the laying of new rail tracks on most part of the route for running electric trains at a revised cost of over Rs207 billion still looks like a pipedream.

However, this highly ambitious plan, for which substantial ground work has already been done albeit on paper, may go a long way in transforming Karachi’s public transport problem.

There are many sceptics, including those in the Sindh government, who believe the federal government is still not sincere in reviving the KCR, which has remained off track for well over 20 years. However, those like the prime minister, who had inaugurated the project earlier this month, railways minister and some senior officials of Pakistan Railways are pretty confident that they will be able to complete this project in three years.

Initiated in 1964, the old KCR route started from Drigh Road and ended in downtown Karachi. After suffering losses for years, it ceased operations in 1999.



> The service was initiated in 1964 and suspended in 1999


*Infrastructure development*

The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has to start construction of structures on the KCR route and an elevated 6.4-km structure for Rs11.508bn in two phases, against which the provincial government has to pay Rs6bn as its share.

However, no contract has so far been signed or work order issued to the FWO.

The main idea is to remove almost all the authorised and unauthorised level crossing at 22 different places. (See map).
KCR Project Director Ameer Daudpota told _Dawn_ that the project was primarily envisaged for the construction of structures for elimination of 22 level crossings from the KCR loop.


According to the PC-1 of the project, an underpass for road traffic would be constructed at Sehba Akhtar Road, Gulshan-i-Iqbal and the existing culvert at 13D area would be widened. An underpass will be built at Sharifabad, Federal B. Area and another at Mujahid Colony, Allama Rasheed Turabi Road. Besides, a flyover along Ahmed Shah Bukhari Road across KCR providing access to the congested neighbourhood along Mauripur Road and its link road.

The proposed structures would also provide conflict free movement of Green Line bus rapid transit system and road traffic along Nawab Siddiq Ali Khan Road, along Tabish Dehlvi Road near Abbasi Shaheed Hospital, Chotta Maidan and Bara Maidan, Nazimabad.

The PC-1 of the project said that no major shifting or protection was needed for the utilities and services due to the construction of proposed structured along the KCR right of way.

*‘550,000 ridership’*

Mr Daudpota said that the proposed structures were part of the infrastructure for the development, operation and maintenance of KCR as modern urban railway under the public private partnership (PPP) mode. “The proposed structures will be compatible with other components such as electric traction, signalling, telecom, etc, to avoid any clash with the design of other components, which may be executed by BOT [built operate and transfer] partner,” he added.
The project director said that eight trains, each comprising a locomotive and four coaches, would run with each train facilitating 814 passengers at a time.

“The entire 44km route will be covered in 55 minutes,” he said and added the ridership would be 550,000 passengers per day.

He said that rehabilitation of the existing track from Drigh Colony/Drigh Road to Karachi City station on loop section had been started and so far it had 50 per cent physical progress.

“The rehabilitation of a 14km track from City station to Orangi station has already been completed with two trains operating per day from February 10, 2021,” he added.

The project director said that existing set up of KCR had 44km length with 30km loop and 14km main line length.

He said that there would 24 railway stations — 10 on-ground and 14 elevated.

All the encroachments on and along the KCR route have been removed by the railway authorities with the assistance of the provincial authorities, police and Rangers.

“Most of the KCR track was encroached upon for the past 20 years”, Mr Daudpota said adding that no authority ever bothered to clear encroachments from the site until the Supreme Court ordered.

The 44km KCR track passes through different parts of the city where people have built shops, houses and other structures over the past many years

The displaced people will be rehabilitated by the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Murad inaugurates ‘Manora Waterfront Beach’ in Karachi*

We are also planning to launch a ferry service from the Clifton area to Manora beach, says Sindh chief minister


Hafeez Tunio
October 30, 2021





Beach has been developed to provide a safe, secure, and clean family recreational place for the people of Karachi. PHOTO: EXPRESS

*KARACHI: *Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah on Saturday inaugurated ‘Manora Waterfront Beach’, a recently completed project worth Rs650 million in Karachi’s Kemari district, in a bid to increase the number of recreational facilities in the metropolis.

The newly-developed beach is one of the most beautiful recreational places the government has developed to provide a safe, secure, and clean family recreational place for the people of this city, said the chief minister while speaking to media at the inauguration ceremony.

“We are also planning to develop a jetty at Seaview to start a ferry service from Clifton area to Manora beach,” he said.

The ceremony was attended by provincial ministers including Nasir Hussain Shah, Syed Sardar Shah, Administrator Karachi Murtaza Wahab and others.

“The project is a part of an overall development scheme for Karachi… this will provide recreational facilities to the residents,” the CM said.

The main objective of developing such facilities and places is to attract visitors which will “eventually improve the development of this area” and generate revenues, he said, adding that the main attraction Karachi is its beaches and coastline which distinct the port city from the rest of the country.

He said that due to the dearth of entertainment avenues, especially for middle and lower middle class families, people only rush to Sea view, Hawkes Bay and other underdeveloped beaches.


“Since those destinations are just beaches and not developed thus they got stale, there is a dire need of some new developments to provide an area for public refreshment,” he said.

The chief minister said that it would be the first developed beach in Karachi and added the proposed design has all the needs required for a family entertainment in a secure environment.

The chief minister said that two years back he had visited Manora and was given a detailed briefing about the need for the area development. “Despite Covid and other issues we developed the area,” he said.

The CM said that Manora has a rich history. “It is said that the fleet of Alexander the Great had anchored at Manora and then during the Talpur era a port was developed to protect the city.”
After completion of the project, he said, it would be handed over to Manora Cantonment and hoped that the area would remain open to public.

He also announced developing Allama Iqbal Park in the city’s Gulberg area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of the Manora Beachfront....Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Deeply saddened by the loss of life in fire incident in one of the suburbs of Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510999980160471040.,.,.,.,.,.,,,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512471313323282434,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------

